# Awfully quiet.



## vxbingwithpets (Apr 9, 2021)

A few weeks ago, I got my cockatiel(Daisy) morning groomed for the first time. My cockatiel is about 8 months old They did her wings and nails. Before then, she used to make a lot of noise, play, and basically she was super active. She also hated constantly being on her cage. Now, she sits on her cage and never really does anything. Plus, she gets super annoyed when she’s not near her cage. She always shakes herself off, she puffs up, and her tailwags a lot and her crest is usually in one that states that she’s happy. It’s been weeks since she got groomed and she hasn’t returned back to her active behavior. Is she okay? Is this behavior normal?

Side note:
She’s always like this;


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

At just 8 weeks old, I'm sure she got a little upset with all that sudden attention getting groomed. She probably just hasn't gotten over it yet. She's a pretty whiteface female.


----------



## Birdrecanc (Jan 6, 2021)

she's going to be okay


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

vxbingwithpets said:


> A few weeks ago, I got my cockatiel(Daisy) morning groomed for the first time. My cockatiel is about 8 months old They did her wings and nails. Before then, she used to make a lot of noise, play, and basically she was super active. She also hated constantly being on her cage. Now, she sits on her cage and never really does anything. Plus, she gets super annoyed when she’s not near her cage. She always shakes herself off, she puffs up, and her tailwags a lot and her crest is usually in one that states that she’s happy. It’s been weeks since she got groomed and she hasn’t returned back to her active behavior. Is she okay? Is this behavior normal?
> 
> Side note:
> She’s always like this;


How’s the birdy?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

After four days without a response, I doubt she cares at this point.


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> After four days without a response, I doubt she cares at this point.


Or maybe she forgot about the forum. I forgot about the forum a month ago and then I remembered, so now I check it everyday.


----------



## vxbingwithpets (Apr 9, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> How’s the birdy?


Hi! Omg I forgot about the forum since I mostly use it whenever I need advice but my bird is doing fine now! She started playing again and destroying almost everything lol! But she usually makes noise whenever she’s curious now. Ty for asking!


----------

